# Frank / The Four Birds You Pointed Out Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank and all .. Frank, the four birds you pointed out to me are pictured starting here in case you care to share the story with your fellow genetics enthusiasts: http://www.rims.net/2008PageantOfPigeons/target18.html .. pretty amazing!

The rest of the photos I got today are here: http://www.rims.net/2008PageantOfPigeons.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay all, here's what's going on with the pictures noted. Drew Lobenstein got hold of a "lemon" or "ecru" carrying blue homer cock. "Lemon" or "ecru" (both names are being used, but I think Lemon will likely win out in the end) is extreme dilution (an analogous mutation to that found in ringneck doves). It was found in a South African flock of racing homers. It acts just like dilution in that it's a sex-linked recessive. So Drew took the homer cock and mated it to a fantail. The first round young hen is in the first photo (the homer there is not the parent). This young hen was mated back to a fantail and produced the cock in the second pic. Note that it's not a Lemon but it carries it. This cock was mated to another fantail and produced the lemon check hen. This bird is showable, if not a winner quality yet. Drew is going to continue adding it to his fans. 

For those who want to know more about the mutation - check Ron Huntley's page with is pretty definitive. http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/yellow.html


----------

